# Anybody have good results with EQ at 10 wks?



## Jt123 (Sep 9, 2011)

I know it's normal to run eq at 12-16 wks but would test and eq give good results in a 10 wk cycle? Please share experiences! Thanks


----------



## hypno (Sep 9, 2011)

I am on in middle of week 8, I am quite happy with EQ. No huge mass or strength gains just noticeable solid gains and increase endurance. 

I plan on running it 2 more weeks. Maybe I will extend that but at this time that's the plan.


----------



## WantsWidth (Sep 9, 2011)

I like eq a lot

with test................


----------



## WantsWidth (Sep 9, 2011)

Jt123 said:


> I know it's normal to run eq at 12-16 wks but would test and eq give good results in a 10 wk cycle? Please share experiences! Thanks



I frontloaded it once and it started working A LOT sooner than normal......if that helps at all.......


----------



## Jt123 (Sep 9, 2011)

So apparently good results running it for 10 wks. Hypno when did you start to notice eq working and what dose are you at?


----------



## hypno (Sep 9, 2011)

I noticed within the first 2 weeks. Nothing amazing but just small and constant progress. I am at 600mg pw. First 2 weeks the only thing that I could tell was an increase in hunger. It really became noticeable around week 6 though. For me that's when it seemed to really kick in.


----------



## booze (Sep 10, 2011)

im currently on 500mg test enth and 2-300mg prop and 400mg equ and have noticed gains already only 12 days. weight is up 2 kilos but i am leaner and a shit load more vascular. i think its the equ. planned on 10 weeks but may stretch to 12...only have enough hcg for 10 weeks though...


----------



## spark (Sep 10, 2011)

I have ran eq with cyp man times.  Usually 10-12 weeks. I always got strong as hell, very lean.  Personally I dont use anything to kickstart.  But i do love eq.  One of my favorites. Wait, all gear is my favorite.


----------



## Livebig14 (Sep 10, 2011)

Any of you guys that ran Equipoise get the extreme anxiety everyone talks about?


----------



## Jt123 (Sep 10, 2011)

So actual visible muscle gains around wk 6, when do the gains usually taper off?


----------



## spark (Sep 10, 2011)

I never felt depressed.  I had read that before i started on eq.  I was determined not to let eq do that to me.  A lot of it is mental, literally.  My buddy had read gear makes people mean, LOL.  HE WAS TAKING 1/2 CCa week. So that was an excuse.  Dont let what you read or hear bother you.  You know your body, ignore all the shit you read, if you start feeling upset or down. Maybe you are having a bad day?  Any time i ran EQ i felt great.  Dont allow people to pump our heads full of negative shit and we wont have negative shit in our lives.


----------



## Glycomann (Sep 10, 2011)

I'll tell ya... I just DO NOT BUY into this Eq must be run for at least 16 weeks logic.  If I run it with test I feel it working within 3 weeks. It does sort of creep up on you though. But it's working right away just like any other AAS. It just releases at a slower rate because the ester is less accessible to serum esterase. But none the less it is releasing immediately as soon as it's injected.


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 10, 2011)

I noticed mine around week 8. But that's just me. It's a creeper. Nothing crazy but it's pretty good. I agree that it might not need to be ran so long. But right now in week 13, the magic is starting to happen. Take that for what it's worth. 

Also, I don't think I've had bad anexity with it. I'm not like that anyway.


----------



## Jt123 (Sep 10, 2011)

Sloppyj week 8 you noticed it?! That sucks for the first several weeks..did you use a kickstart?


----------



## bigdtrain (Sep 10, 2011)

no never got any anxiety or any bad sides, ran a good amount to so should be gtg unless you get sides easy


----------



## Livebig14 (Sep 10, 2011)

bigdtrain said:


> no never got any anxiety or any bad sides, ran a good amount to so should be gtg unless you get sides easy


thanks man good to know


----------



## GMO (Sep 10, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> I noticed mine around week 8. But that's just me. It's a creeper. Nothing crazy but it's pretty good. I agree that it might not need to be ran so long. But right now in week 13, the magic is starting to happen. Take that for what it's worth.



^^^That has been my experience with it as well.


----------



## .V. (Sep 10, 2011)

Jt123 said:


> So actual visible muscle gains around wk 6, when do the gains usually taper off?



I've done 20 weeks before.  More vascularity by week 5.  More lean mass by week 7 or 8.  Gains were small but were lean.  Very hard.  I was actually able to eat enough to gain a little and by week 8 my endurance was going up nicely.  So the increased appetite from it makes it better than other AAS for me since I'm prone to undereat.  Improvements slowed around week 16 so I think the last 4 were basically wasted...I just stopped responding to it as well after that.

Haven't used it in a while so maybe it'll be time to give it another go soon.


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 10, 2011)

Just frontload it and you should be good, like glyco said it's still going to start releasing from day one. With test e/c your blood levels will be elevated from day one, so it may take a bit to "peak" but you will start gaining better right away


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 10, 2011)

Jt123 said:


> Sloppyj week 8 you noticed it?! That sucks for the first several weeks..did you use a kickstart?


 
Dude I used prop to kickstart, test e at 750, and a bunch of dbol week 5-9. Don't worry about me bro.


----------



## Jt123 (Sep 10, 2011)

Nice cycle sloppyj. So I'm most likely gonna run it 12 wks along with some test and an oral to kickstart. Thanks guys!


----------



## FUZO (Sep 10, 2011)

EQ NEEDS TO BE RUN A MINIMUM OF 20+ WEEKS AND Glycomann NO DISRESPECT BUT NO WAY EQ KICKS IN 3 WEEKS AND ANYONE NOTICE ANY EFFECTS FROM EQ AFTER JUST 3 WEEKS NO WAY.ANYONE WHO USES EQ WILL SEE THE STRENGTH AND BUILDING MUSCLE AFFECTS AT WEEK 8 AND BEYOND.AND YOUR APPETITE SHOULD GON THROUGH THE ROOF IF YOU GOT REAL EQ

oops cap lock was on


----------



## Jt123 (Sep 11, 2011)

No offense but I'm Pretty sure people have great results in 12 wks. "a minimum of 20+ weeks?" eq is agood choice for a second or third cycle and most people don't wanna a 20 wk cycle..just saying


----------

